# Flatulence



## forluvofsmoke (May 5, 2016)




----------



## foamheart (May 5, 2016)

I agree completely and its something I have thought about also. I am glad you brought it up, or out!


----------



## GaryHibbert (May 16, 2016)

Sorry but I can't see anything of your post.  Just a blank space where the joke should be.

Gary


----------



## mr t 59874 (May 16, 2016)

GaryHibbert said:


> Sorry but I can't see anything of your post.  Just a blank space where the joke should be.
> 
> Gary


"Gone With the Wind" ????????????????

T


----------



## foamheart (May 16, 2016)




----------



## jp61 (May 16, 2016)




----------



## mr t 59874 (May 17, 2016)

JP61 said:


>


Grandpa, we can't see you.


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 17, 2016)

I don't get it! No Joke and a Dylan song with child labor? Guess you had to be there...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...JJ


----------



## mr t 59874 (May 17, 2016)

Easy JJ, I was responding to post #3 and #6. It was not intended to make humor from the video, whatever it was. Didn't see how that had anything to do with farts anyway.

T


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 17, 2016)

Mr T 59874 said:


> Easy JJ, I was responding to post #3 and #6. It was not intended to make humor from the video, whatever it was. Didn't see how that had anything to do with farts anyway.
> 
> T


Nothing directed at you my friend. I was looking for a good laugh and just came away confused. I showed Mrs. J and she just looked at me like was nuts and said, " I don't get it either... ",,,JJ


----------



## forluvofsmoke (May 17, 2016)

I did a copy/paste of pics from elsewhere...and they no longer appear here. Guess we're not supposed to do that. My apologies.

Eric


----------



## mr t 59874 (May 18, 2016)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Nothing directed at you my friend. I was looking for a good laugh and just came away confused. I showed Mrs. J and she just looked at me like was nuts and said, " I don't get it either... ",,,JJ


Thanks JJ, now EVERYONE knows I'm warped. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





T


----------

